# Natural Law therory and Hapkido



## Eraser (Apr 21, 2002)

HI all!!

Just want to get other people's thoughts on Kosho Ryu (Natural Law)  I currently taking a weekend seminar being taught in the Dojang where I train.  I'm truly enjoying the whole experience, we are not being taught to apply these laws in our practice of Hapkido, but it sure makes you think about your movements, body posture ect.  Has anyone else been involved in this type of training or seminars??  I would love to hear about your experiences.

QUOTE]Even monkeys fall from trees![/QUOTE]


----------



## Chris from CT (Apr 22, 2002)

My buddy, who I grew up and trained with in Kempo, has recently joined the Sei Kosho Shorei Kai.  There are some really good theories that apply to any martial art.  Many martial arts teach them, but in different ways.  To me, Kosho Ryu and Bruce Juchnik were the first to really spell it out for people.  I look back and go..."Oh, that's what my teacher meant."    It also makes you look at your technique in a different light.   Take what you've gotten from the seminar and see how it applies to your Hapkido.  It's helped mine out quite a bit.  

Take care, Eraser


----------



## KoshoBob (Apr 22, 2002)

Yep, as my ID hints at, I switched over to Kosho about 4 years ago. I'm glad you are enjoying the seminar. 

MA should make you think and Kosho sure does a good job at that. You should look at the similarities between styles and all body movement. I hope you go back and analyse the theory behind your movements. That is the way to understand how and why your movements can be the most effective.


----------



## Eraser (Apr 22, 2002)

Chris,


You are absolutly right in that it makes me look at not only Hapkido.. but eveyday things as well.  For example..I was watching my two cats play fight.. and I was amazed at how they use with ease some of the stuff I was shown at the seminar, particularly the Octogon pattern moves... it was totally AMAZING.

Thanks for the reply and the warm welcome 
 

Respectfully,

Eraser


----------



## Eraser (Apr 22, 2002)

Koshobob,

I couldn't stop thinking about it... I had a hard time sleeping there was so much information swiming up in my head.   Can't wait for the next one.


----------

